# prise de cinquante centimètres



## Kyle1993

Bonjour,

Dans le roman _Le Vin de Champagne_ de Pierre Hamp, il y a une phrase :

La prise de cinquante centimètres nécessaire à lever la canne longue d'un mètre soixante mettait leur figure à rôtir. (Hamp, Champagne,1909, p. 82).
Comment comprendre cette phrase?

P. S.  J'ai trouvé la contexte de ce roman, et la description est sur les enfants travaillant dans une verrerie. Donc, je crois elle peut être traduit par "To lift the rod of 1.6m, they have 50cm (to get more close), which makes their faces red." en anglais, probablement. Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Je comprends que pour parvenir à lever ces cannes, ils devaient les saisir en deux points : un au bout de la canne et l'autre cinquante centimètres plus loin.

Quelqu'un d'autre proposera sans doute une meilleure traduction, mais cela signifie _50-cm-spaced grip_.


----------



## tartopom

Je pense même qu'ils devaient saisir la canne presque là où elle cueillait le verre et du coup ils se trouvaient très près des fours - à 50 cm.


----------



## Kyle1993

Merci de votre avis, Maître Capello. Pour être honnête, je ne suis jamais venu à la verreie.


----------



## Kelly B

Maybe something like
Having to grip the 1.6 m pole at 50 cm in order to lift it meant that their faces....
It's a little clunky.
Edit - rod or pipe might be better than pole, on second thought.


----------



## LARSAY

50-cm-*long *grip


----------



## Kelly B

Maybe, but for me that implies there's an actual grip on the rod, like a sort of handle or specially wrapped section. The glassmaker's rods I have seen were smooth and featureless along the entire length.


----------



## olivier68

Voir l'article "canne de verrier"  dans wikipedia : Canne de verrier — Wikipédia
ou ici aussi : Soufflage du verre — Wikipédia


----------



## Maître Capello

LARSAY said:


> 50-cm-*long *grip


Le sens n'est pas tant que la prise elle-même fait 50 centimètres de long (une main ne fait guère qu'une dizaine de centimètres de large), mais que les deux mains ont prise sur la canne à 50 centimètres d'écart.

En tout cas, par _prise_, il faut comprendre davantage _manière de tenir_ que _poignée_.


----------



## olivier68

@MC Pourrait-on qualifier cela d'_empan_ ? Littré en restreint la définition à la "taille" d'une main ouverte, mais j'ai lu ailleurs qu'_empan_ pouvait être utilisé pour définir la longueur d'une ligne de texte dont l'œil du lecteur identifie immédiatement les mots. Cela donne une mesure de longueur.


----------



## tartopom

Je crois que pour que _la prise mett[e] leur figure à rôtir_, ils devaient se tenir près des fours. Je ne crois pas qu'ils avaient une main au bout de la canne et l'autre 50cm plus loin. J'imagine au contraire qu'une grande partie de la canne traînait derrière eux. Et que du coup, ils devaient s'avancer pour pouvoir cueillir le verre et soulever la canne à la force de leurs petits bras. Et c'est parce qu'ils se tenaient là, près des fours, que la chaleur intense leur brûlait le visage.


----------



## olivier68

C'est aussi une possibilité, s'agissant d'enfants. Mais je ne connais pas le texte.


----------



## broglet

Kelly B said:


> Maybe something like
> Having to grip the 1.6 m pole at 50 cm in order to lift it meant that their faces....
> It's a little clunky.
> Edit - rod or pipe might be better than pole, on second thought.


Yes - in English it is a _blowpipe_ or _blow tube _



tartopom said:


> Je ne crois pas qu'ils avaient une main au bout de la canne et l'autre 50cm plus loin. J'imagine au contraire qu'une grande partie de la canne traînait derrière eux.


no - they have one end of the tube in their mouth the other end in the molten glass - they have to apply a lot of leverage to lift it up (which is why they need to have one hand near their mouth, the other 50cm away)


----------



## tartopom

But how do you explain 'la prise [ qui ] mettait leur figure à rôtir'?


----------



## broglet

Pour moi ce n'était pas la prise de 50 cm qui mettait leur figure à rôtir mais j'ai trouvé le contexte complet au cas où ça se trouve utile:

L'échange se faisait vite. Le soleil emprisonné
dans le four ne sentait aucun arrêt parmi les
bourreaux agiles qui le tourmentaient de leur
canne de fer ; la tenant à deux mains, les cueil-
leurs en trempaient le bout dans le verre liquide.
Agiles garçons de quinze ans, ils allongeaient leurs
bras maigres et reculaient la tête pour gagner en
distance contre la chaleur de douze cents degrés
aux ouvertures. La prise de cinquante centimètres
nécessaire à lever la canne longue d'un mètre
soixante mettait leur figure à rôtir. Une croûte
rouge craquait sur les pommettes. Viande à feu.


----------



## tartopom

Merci broglet.
Bon, voilà maintenant qu'ils reculent la tête. J'ai pas vraiment l'impression qu'ils tiennent la canne dans leur bouche.


----------



## Garoubet

De ce que je connais pour avoir passer un peu de temps dans une verrerie du sud-ouest de la France, ce que l'on appelle la _prise _correspond à la masse de verre qui est attrapée au bout de la canne avant de la travailler; en anglais, cela s'appelle "_the post_", et le cueilleur s'appelle le "_post holder_" ou _post gatherer, _et la canne_ punty._
Une prise de 50 cm va donc correspondre à une masse de verre de cette longueur, ce qui est énorme. Pour réussir cela, le cueilleur doit amalgamer le verre en plongeant la canne plusieurs fois dans le verre fondu, et donc rester très longtemps devant le four de fusion qui est le four le plus chaud de l'usine de fabrication.
Je suis par contre un peu surpris par la phrase "nécessaire à lever la canne" qui n'aurait pas vraiment de sens avec ce que je dis, sauf à le comprendre comme le fait qu'ils ne pouvaient pas lever la canne avant d'avoir fini de prendre tout le verre, ce qui est effectivement le cas, mais qui serait quand même un peu tordu comme formulation il me semble.



tartopom said:


> Bon, voilà maintenant qu'ils reculent la tête. J'ai pas vraiment l'impression qu'ils tiennent la canne dans leur bouche.


Dans une usine de verre, le métier de cueilleur consiste à "cueillir le verre", c'est à dire à attraper la quantité de verre nécessaire pour faire le produit final et l'amener au souffleur ou au moule. C'est le travail des jeunes embauchés, qui ne pourront devenir souffleur qu'après avoir appris la technique, et il faut lontemps pour en acquérir la maitrise.
Le souffleur va travailler avec un four de réchauffe qui est un peu moins chaud.


----------



## Locape

Ça correspond en effet à ce que j'ai vu dans plusieurs documentaires sur les souffleurs de verre, mais je ne connaissais pas les termes exacts. C'est très intéressant, mais une masse de verre de 50 centimètres de long doit être très lourde et le produit final doit être volumineux !


----------



## broglet

Garoubet said:


> Je suis par contre un peu surpris par la phrase "nécessaire à lever la canne" qui n'aurait pas vraiment de sens avec ce que je dis, sauf à le comprendre comme le fait qu'ils ne pouvaient pas lever la canne avant d'avoir fini de prendre tout le verre, ce qui est effectivement le cas, mais qui serait quand même un peu tordu comme formulation il me semble.


Un peu tordu comme les bras des pauvres garçons   Je suis d'accord - aussi ce n'était pas la masse de verre qui 'mettait leur figure à rôtir' mais la chaleur du four.  Mais en fin de compte il me semble que l'interprétation de Garoubet est la plus probable.


----------



## tartopom

Merci beaucoup Garoubet.


----------



## olivier68

Regardez les photos/images sur sur wikipedia... on met une main au bout de la canne, et l'autre, sur la canne, à environ 50 cm.
50 cm n'est pas, à mon sens, lamasse de verre (d'ailleurs, une masse ne se mesure pas en cm).


----------



## broglet

Bonsoir olivier. On peut mesurer ou le poids de la masse ou (moins précisément) sa longeur. D'abord j'ai fait la même interprétation que toi mais Garoubet m'a convaincu que j'avais tort.  Maintenant je ne sais plus


----------



## olivier68

Pour moi (qui n'a jamais fait dans la verrerie), ces 50 cm ne peuvent qu'indiquer un écart entre la position des deux mains. Je ne sais pas s'il est possible, techniquement ou physiquement, d'aller rechercher, seul et à deux mains, une pièce de verre de 50 cm. C'est lourd à porter au bout d'une canne.


----------



## broglet

Maintenant je suis totalement convaincu que olivier a raison. Du point de vue de la logique la fin de la phrase originale aurait dû être " ... mettait leurs doigts à rôtir"


----------



## Julien-FR

Je comprends la même chose que Me Capello.
Même si "prise" peut aussi désigner la masse de verre, la phrase perdrait son sens si c'était le cas ici, non ?


----------



## olivier68

@broglet : non, ce sont bien les visages (les doigts peuvent toujours être protégés). Pour une raison technique liée à la hauteur du four (question d'équilibre et de centre de gravité, j'imagine), il faut se pencher. Pensez à un boulanger qui enfourne ses pains ou à un pizzaïolo qui enfourne ses pizzas. C'est à peu près le même geste.


----------



## broglet

Je comprends ça olivier - je pensais seulement que si _la prise de cinquante centimètres_ mettait quelque chose à rôtir ce serait les doigts  plutôt que le visage


----------



## olivier68

Mais ce n'est pas une rôtisserie !


----------



## broglet

Je ne suis pas si sûr:
"La prise de cinquante centimètres
nécessaire à lever la canne longue d'un mètre
soixante mettait leur figure à rôtir. Une croûte
rouge craquait sur les pommettes. Viande à feu."


----------

